# Caesars Creek



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Took a sick day figuring with the cooler weather and all the cloud cover maybe the muskies would be active. Water temp was around 77. Today made up for the past five trips in June and early July where I saw nothing. Boated two 34", a 35" and a 40". Had three that I could not get a good hookset on and I lost count of all the follows. Also saw three just swimming around. Caught the first one at 7am and the last at 11:30. Fished two more hours and never saw another.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Troy Dave said:


> Took a sick day figuring with the cooler weather and all the cloud cover maybe the muskies would be active. Water temp was around 77. Today made up for the past five trips in June and early July where I saw nothing. Boated two 34", a 35" and a 40". Had three that I could not get a good hookset on and I lost count of all the follows. Also saw three just swimming around. Caught the first one at 7am and the last at 11:30. Fished two more hours and never saw another.


You rock!! Now, hurry out for a lottery ticket!!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

cincinnati said:


> You rock!! Now, hurry out for a lottery ticket!!


Wednesday was my lottery ticket. I may get out two or three more times this year and probably won't see another fish.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a great day of musky fishing right there!! Well done!!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Been too busy to get to CC. Maybe this weekend...


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Went this morning for about five hours. Don't know where all the good luck is coming from but it's nice. Boated a 34" and a 36". Had six or seven follows and lost one. It was on for almost a three quarters of a minute and never saw it. It pulled a lot harder than the other two so I'm sure it was a nice one. Water temp still holding around 77 - 78. Water was a little dirtier than last time but still cleaner than I thought it was going to be.


----------

